# Planned Hike: Adams and Madison



## mryan (Jun 17, 2004)

The weekend after the Fourth of July I will be hiking up Adams(my second ascent) and then over to Madison(my first visit). What is an alternative route up Adams? I know Airline and King's Ravine. Are there are any others? Can you recommend a good loop incorporating Adams and Madison? Information is much appreciated.

PS: Some friends of mine just completed an ascent of 12, 276 ft. Mt. Adams in Washington. They had a great ascent.


----------



## David Metsky (Jun 17, 2004)

If you wish to start at Appalachia in order to make a loop you still have a few options.  One is the Great Gully trail, out of King Ravine.  You could take the Randolph Path up to the Spur trail to Crag Camp and up to the summit from there, or the Randolph Path to Lowe's Path to Gray Knob and up from there.

If you are willing to stash a car try Israel Ridge or Lowe's Path from their base.

 -dave-


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Jun 17, 2004)

*From the Great Gulf*

If you want something different think of this:

Great Gulf to Madison Gulf, up to Adams by Star Lake, down to hut, over Madison and down by Osgood.


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 18, 2004)

myran,
  Dave and Mohamed gave some great suggestions.  I've done Lowes path some years ago and IIRC it's not an exciting trail per se as far as scenery goes but it is well maintained and brings you directly to Gray Knob camp.  The Great Gulf trail is one of my favorites in all of the Whites.  Does anyone know if the Osgood tent sites are still in use?


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Jun 18, 2004)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the Osgood tent sites are still in use?


Best I know they are.


----------



## David Metsky (Jun 18, 2004)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the Osgood tent sites are still in use?


As far as I know they've never been closed.  Just a few years ago the FS rebuilt the tent platforms.  Perhaps you are thinking of the Valley Way campsite which was closed for a few years while they fixed the sanitation (read composting privy) problem.

 -dave-


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 18, 2004)

David Metsky said:
			
		

> If you wish to start at Appalachia in order to make a loop you still have a few options.  One is the Great Gully trail, out of King Ravine.  You could take the Randolph Path up to the Spur trail to Crag Camp and up to the summit from there, or the Randolph Path to Lowe's Path to Gray Knob and up from there.
> 
> If you are willing to stash a car try Israel Ridge or Lowe's Path from their base.
> 
> -dave-



David - just how difficult is Great Gully as a route to Adams?  The AMC Guide is description sounds pretty forbidding, but I also would love to see the terrain described.  I am a firm believer in trusting the Guide, but I am really curious to try this route.  Is it realistic for casual hikers to try?  Your opinion is appreciated.


----------



## David Metsky (Jun 18, 2004)

I've only done the Great Gully once, and we went down not up.  It's a rough trail, not a lot of treadwork and unless it's been thoroughly brushed recently you'll probably be dealing with brush and branches.  There's one interesting section when you need to get around a large boulder and it's a bit of a scramble, but there wasn't exposure like you get on the King Ravine trail.

It's more of a rough scramble than cliff climb.  I'm sure others can comment on a more recent experience on the trail.

 -dave-


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 21, 2004)

I'd consider the Lowe's Path trip up & Valley Way or Airline down.  You want an easier way up IMO & Lowes' is pretty easy & a great view from the Quay.

I say this because I often have pland to do Adams & Madison together (or Adams & Jefferson) & by the time I get off Adams & at the base of the climb up the next peak, I'm too beat to do it, mentally mor so than physically.

Now I'm not Cave Dog or Chomp or any of the other Uber hikers but I've done the whole F-Ridge trip twice.  This weekend I did Bulge, Cabot & Horn on Friday & Eisenhower, Pierce & Jackson on Saturday when many people bailed on above treeline hikes, yet Adams & Madison still elude me.  I'ts harder than you may think looking at the map or lookind down on Madison from Adam's summit.


----------

